# Village phase II construction completed



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

While it's still just a tiny hamlet, nearly doubling the number of buildings gave it a different, more substantial, look.....

















Now if I can just convince Kim to let me repaint the pink one


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one more village outskirts (highway) building coming and one partially built, and for some reason I really want to find a Fozzie and Kermit for the Studebaker


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't think I would have even noticed the pink house in the picture if you hadn't pointed it out. Besides, every neighborhood has one crazy lady in it that paint's a house pink.







Uh, don't tell her I said that.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Needs a horse mounted war hero statue in the center of the Village Green.... 
Has a nice feel to it. 

John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik; 

I wouldn't fret over the pink house. I have seen numerous prototype examples, and sometimes a light red paint will "weather" into pink after a number of years. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Looking good Mik! 
John is right; the village center screams for a statue! 


Pink house can be very prototypical: 

http://cache.virtualtourist.com/1283820-Pink_House-Genoa.jpg 

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_SpFvo61udKs/TKc4r0X3LeI/AAAAAAAAAt0/vknZcXb539s/s1600/img-0268-1-copy1.jpg 

http://everythingchangesbook.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/pink-house.jpg 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3060/3064371785_2e712ea4e1.jpg 

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/46/119083926_92f153ae20.jpg 

Paul


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 17 May 2011 06:51 PM 
Needs a horse mounted war hero statue in the center of the Village Green.... 
Has a nice feel to it. 

John 
John,
No he was supposed to have put a NAKED statue of me in the middle of the town but it appears they havent done it yet.............


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 18 May 2011 11:01 AM .....a NAKED statue of me in the middle of the town ............... 
That much ugly would break the camera


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Looking Village. I especially like the train station. Is that squar? Who makes it or did you? 
. 
JJ


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice looking town.

I see a few familiar vehicles (1949 Mercury and 1953 Texaco Tow Truck). But what is that turquoise car with the hood up sideways? A Buick maybe?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The station is Piko, I bought the LGB "Wild West" version. They still sell it for about 3 times what I paid as the "Green River" station.

The car with the funny hood (and trailer) is a Johnny Lighting '49 Buick Roadmaster that I found at the Mal-Wart in Lancaster, Pa. for $15


There's also to be found on the layout; a '34 Ford BB, a '37 Ford pickup, a '41 Plymouth farm truck, a '51 and two '57 Bel Airs, a '55 Nomad, a '60 Impala, the '49 Merc, a '51 Studebaker Starlight, a '55 Ford T-bird, a '26 Seagrave, a '48 Chevy Suburban, the '53 5300, a '56 Corvette - and a '53 Bel Air and '47 Ford COE in the Skunkworks being de-Jada-ized....plus I have a '60 Coupe deVille and a '55 Chevy pickup coming. 

Most purchased for between $5 and $15. And enough of them to help set the scene and era without looking like a car show. I really do wish there were fewer Chevies, but they're usually the cheapest and most plentiful mid/late '50s diecast ...... when you can find them at all any more.


----------

